# router table size



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

What is a good size for a router table top and cabinet?



thanks.... 
chris


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine's about 3' wide by maybe 2-1/2' deep.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks....
chris


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

43 - I think the top at least is what you need for what your doing. My top is 38" x 24" and sometimes I would like it a little longer. The 24" depth is just fine. I think more than the size of the router table - the placement of the the router in the table is more important. Too far back or too close can cause you major problems. My router table is really home made but very user friendly. Nothing fancy but get the job done. Try this web site, these folks have lots of answers for the router table and its construction.
(http://www.routerforums.com/index.php?) 
Below are mine - like I said nothing fancy. I have two router tables - one for open routing and the other one has the fence.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

LarrySch said:


> 43 - I think the top at least is what you need for what your doing. My top is 38" x 24" and sometimes I would like it a little longer. The 24" depth is just fine. I think more than the size of the router table - the placement of the the router in the table is more important. Too far back or too close can cause you major problems. My router table is really home made but very user friendly. Nothing fancy but get the job done. Try this web site, these folks have lots of answers for the router table and its construction.
> (http://www.routerforums.com/index.php?)
> Below are mine - like I said nothing fancy. I have two router tables - one for open routing and the other one has the fence.



thanks for the link and the pictures. 



chris


----------

